# Bad experience with Cherry Hill Nissan, NJ



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been looking for 2003 Maxima for a while, and was quoted $23384 before $1000 rebate about a month ago at Cherry Hill Nissan. It's for a base 2003 Maxima SE. Since then, I've decided not to buy the car due to personal financial reasons. I had a good experience there, so I recommended my girlfriend's dad to buy a nissan there.
I spoke to the dealer before her dad went, and confirmed that in April there's a $2000 dealer incentive. The dealer further stated that they'd pass the incentive on to the customer. 
When I returned home from work, I got a phone call from my girlfriend saying her dad had purchased the car for $22000, not the $21384 we were expecting. Her dad's not good in english, so I called the dealer trying to find out why the price discrepancy.
As I explained the situation to the dealer, he kept on insisting how the price is below invoice already. Half way through, he said he cannot talk to me without the purchaser on the phone also and HUNG UP on me!!!
I have never had a seller hang up the phone on me before. I got her dad on the phone and 3-way called the dealer. The dealer was angry and tried to brush us off. Hearing his tone, I asked if I could record him. He started screaming at us and threatened to sue us and HUNG UP AGAIN. 
If they can treat you like that right after you purchase a car there, imagine what else they can do! Too bad he's already put down a deposit. I'll never buy a car from there myself.
I have filed a complaint against his boss, Nissan USA's customer relations, their president, and investor relations. Hopefully someone will respond.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats messed up. The dealer should have a better attitude after you just helped him feed his family.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Dam too bad their sales dept. sucks, but their parts dept. guys are cool. I do alot of business with their mail order parts dept. which gives a 20% disc. on nissan oem parts, never had a problem with them...


----------

